# Costa Blanca - The facts.



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I am not sure why, but it really irritates me when people living near me, say they live in the Costa Blanca, some people even say 'north of Costa Blanca'. 

Valencia, Cullera, Gandia and Oliva is not, and never will be the Costa Blanca. 

Costa Blanca is Denia, Jávea, Teulada-Moraira, Benisa, Calpe, Altea,Alfaz del Pi, Benidorm, Finestrat, Villajoyosa, Campello, Alicante, Elche, Santa Pola, Guardamar del Segura, Torrevieja, playas de Orihuela Costa and Pilar de la Horadada. Nothing more and nothing less. 

I know people might use Costa Blanca as many people don't know and/or never heard of Costa Del Azahar, which is where I live. 

So there! 

Lol!

This morning I went to Oliva to do some business and met a couple of English expats and they said to me that 'we love the Costa Blanca, we'll never leave the Costa Blanca, we are very happy in Oliva' ...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lolito said:


> I am not sure why, but it really irritates me when people living near me, say they live in the Costa Blanca, some people even say 'north of Costa Blanca'.
> 
> Valencia, Cullera, Gandia and Oliva is not, and never will be the Costa Blanca.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately so many are quite ignorant of many things and that includes how to spell their native language (don't mention their grammar!) I'm not trying to be snobbish about this, but they then think they will learn Spanish quite easily when they can't even spell the English word to be able to look in a dictionary to find out its Spanish equivalent. The dumbing down of schooling in the UK is deplorable, and Britain will have a hard job recovering its economy and prosperity if a large proportion of the nation is illiterate in its own language let alone foreign languages. Grrrr.   OK, rant over.


----------

